# Help With A Name?



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

So, I'm very happy with this new fork tip design, but if it's done in wood as many of you will
It needs a new name or nomenclature.
I don't produce to sell and many of you will likely decide to build one, so a free frame contest is out. I think the 90 degree fork tips canted in is the only distinctive feature since the handle can be sculpted to suit your individual style. 
What should this fork tip design or slingshot design be called?
Btw: I have been shooting it all night and morning. I love it!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

The claw comes to mind...as it reminds me of a lobster claw


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> The claw comes to mind...as it reminds me of a lobster claw


Not bad... Thank you, you always seem to have good input, I appreciate your input!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I go to Spain and to Corridas, It reminds me to a breed of fighting bulls called "Miura". (Miura was also a great master of karate). It's aggressive and sounds good for me, then the forks are cut as the horns of a bull. Cheers, Bob


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

I know you wouldn't use my suggestion due to your modesty , but it is Justplain Special ....


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> I go to Spain and to Corridas, It reminds me to a breed of fighting bulls called "Miura". (Miura was also a great master of karate). It's aggressive and sounds good for me, then the forks are cut as the horns of a bull. Cheers, Bob


Thanks bob, that's a good one too!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

AlmostHuman said:


> I know you wouldn't use my suggestion due to your modesty , but it is Justplain Special ....


Thank you, you are almost human








You are correct. I don't mind taking a bit of credit for this one but I want it to be recognized for it's design not the guy who designed it


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

The work and design are very good, I agree with Bob that the name of "Miura" is perfect.

Greeting


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

The pincer


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> The work and design are very good, I agree with Bob that the name of "Miura" is perfect.
> 
> Greeting


Yeah that's a good one


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> The work and design are very good, I agree with Bob that the name of "Miura" is perfect.
> 
> Greeting


yeah that's a good one


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Maybe a more descriptive name for the fork style not the entire slingshot...
Ie: miura forks, claw forks, bull forks, pincer forks???


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I would go for *Omega*. If you inverte the slingshot and a draw line along the shape from the outer side of the pole to the other ourterside of the other pole you will make a letter omega. The slongan would be "Last, but far from least." Saludos.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Tatanka: meaning bull buffalo ,the forks represent the horns as Bob suggested


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Xidoo said:


> I would go for *Omega*, since if you draw line along the shape from pole to pole you will make a letter omega. The slongan would be "Last, but far from least." Saludos.


"Omega forks" that's a good one!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

How about "*Eclipse*"?? slogan "Darkness on impact".


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Xidoo said:


> How about "*Ecipse*"?? slogan "Darkness on impact".


Awesome name, thank you.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Thank you all!!!!! 
I just called it the "omega fork" in another post
You guys are all awesome and I really appreciate and value your input!


----------



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

How about "The Squeeze"?


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I also like "*Golden Fang". *Slogan, "Pure gold from bands to fork."


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Just "omega fork" is perfect


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Not sure about a name. However I do really like the tip design...


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm brain-storming.....the cut of forks let me think at the eyes of an oriental one, someone who comes from the house of the rising sun, but just from the east where people have almond eyes. Thus some names come like "Almond (Eyes) Forks", "Rising Sun Forks", "East-Wesr Forks". Even some from figures like "Mulan" (Hua Mulan) that was a chinese heroin told in a famous poem called The ballad of Mulan during the VI century, before the Tang dinasty. And looking at Japan the best I can say is "Samurai Forks". Cheers, Bob


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I would call it " Doberman " as this breed's ears tilt inwards like your forks, and it sounds _dangerous _







lol OK the first one just looks stupid


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

What about "Bat" ? Forks look like a flying bat too. Then if you make a dark one: Black Bat Forks.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

the "hades" he carried a two pronged spear


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

I can't use Omega. That is the frame series that Flippinout uses. Bummer, it was a good suggestion.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

comon Hades is cool


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

bj000 said:


> comon Hades is cool


Agreed, but I thought hades was a term for the location not the entity. ???
My first thought was El Diablo but that too was already taken.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> I'm brain-storming.....the cut of forks let me think at the eyes of an oriental one, someone who comes from the house of the rising sun, but just from the east where people have almond eyes. Thus some names come like "Almond (Eyes) Forks", "Rising Sun Forks", "East-Wesr Forks". Even some from figures like "Mulan" (Hua Mulan) that was a chinese heroin told in a famous poem called The ballad of Mulan during the VI century, before the Tang dinasty. And looking at Japan the best I can say is "Samurai Forks". Cheers, Bob


Bob, you have so many creative and worthy suggestions that I don't know where to start. Except by saying "thank you"


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

justplainduke said:


> comon Hades is cool


Agreed, but I thought hades was a term for the location not the entity. ???
My first thought was El Diablo but that too was already taken.
[/quote]
hades is the king of the underworld http://www.theoi.com/Khthonios/Haides.html


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

...but whatever.. omega fork is better


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

That's why I love this forum. I lean something new every day. 
Thank you!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

bj000 said:


> ...but whatever.. omega fork is better


I appreciated your idea








Omega is out the door now, it's already in use by Flippinout. I should have known better, I own one of his paduk shooters.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

the " brown tuxedo"


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

*Sigma *


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

The design reminds me of a lobster, crawdad and a scorpion. The first two does not sound intimidating for a slingshot. How about calling it the "Scorpion's Sting" ? It looks like a scorpion and the handle curve on the left looks like a scorpion's stinger. The slingshot looks mean and can definitely sting. Whatever the name, I definitely like the slingshot. Good job Duke!

Raymond


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Duke, I've just had a look at constellations and I discovered that Taurus is actually an Y shape and sometimes it is also called a "sling-shape". The eye of the bull is "Aldebaran", a red supergiant star. Do you like "ALDEBARAN"?


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I realise you don't really want your name associated with the design. but Bugger it if you've come up with something original...that works! Then I suggest the 'Ducal' or my preferred the 'Ducatty' a take off of the ducat which is an old gold spanish coin highly sought after. It nicely rolls of the tongue....imagine someone describing the caddy they just made.." and it utilises 'ducatty' forks!!!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

This naming thing has Been more stressful than it ever should have been








My intent was to create an original and useful if not improved design by canting the fork tips, there are a lot of "nay Sayers" out there and I have had some polite reminders of what names to not use. 
Please remember I'm never going to sell this slingshot, it was a design that I wanted to share with the forum to help folks think outside of the box. The name idea was not for my ego nor was it to describe the slingshot as a whole because I expect people to customize by typical handle mods....I just wanted help coming up with a universal name that all would understand when some one said that the were building this canted fork tip style of frame. Maybe we should just refer to it as the "canted fork tip style"?

Yours truly; stressed, bummed and burned out on dealing with this cool and controversial new fork tip design.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Apex


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

The kraken







release it


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

reminds me of the pisces sign


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Apex


Thank you!
That's exactly what I was looking for.
I'll have to research and find out if any one is using this name.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I think its ok it was in the top five in flippinout's contest,one I choose


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*Axel*, slogan: "Cut throught the wind."

*Nova, *slogan "Shooting at high motion."

*Infinitum, *Slogan "Endless power."

*Xcorpion*, slogan "Right on spot."

*Golden Eagle*, slogan "Gold at its best."


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Another for the thinking " Freestyle"


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

The Pincer.


----------

